# Dried Chicken Strips



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you feed you malt chicken strips for dogs? That stuff is makes tyler a devil! I gave Tyler one and I chased him around the house while he was growling, but he was also wagging his tail so I thought it was funny, but all of the sudden he bit me on my thumb and made it bleed!







He isn't usually like this! I'm telling you, those things are devil snacks! It's like a drug for Tyler!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!! I didnt know a malt could make you bleed!!! I'm definitely not getting that!!!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny looooovvvves those things.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink LOVES the chicken jerky treats!








He would act like Tyler too, if I let him. He tried that ugly business with greenies, pig ears, and the chicken jerky.
When he acted like that, I took it from him and told him "NO-SIR" really sternly!
He doesn't get to act ugly about his treats like that...
If I were you, I would just work with him, and he will get better. Show him YOU are boss. Chasing him probably made him think it was an "ok" game...







They are good healthy treats, so I like giving them.
Hope your thumb is ok!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby loves the chicken strips!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Those are Tyler's favorites, but I cannot take it away from him! He isn't the one that would let me take his favorite away from him. Right now he's acting like an angel! Tyler won't even let me pet him with the treat in his mouth.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That sounds like Phoebe and greenies, although she doesnt get angry or bite. When I finally take it from her, she searches high and low for it and doesnt give up. I actually feel guilty and sad for her, so I usually try to distract her with something else to make her forget


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

one of the pet parents at the dog park used to give them out. lol. sprite didnt get one for a few weeks cuz she was scared to go up to him. then when she realized that she would get the yummy treat ellie was getting---then she let him pet her, grabbed the treat and ran. LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Those are the boys favorite!!! They don't get crazy like they do with the greenies, but they will do anything for a chicken treat







They can be real brats with treats, but we practice 'sharing' with them. That way they don't get too possessive of their treats/toys.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bongo looooooves the dried chicken strips. I can get him to do anything for them!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Chloe and Sugar both love them. I buy them in bulk at Sams. I use them to distract if I have to carry one of the malts somewhere like the vet and don't carry the other. They don't waste any time eating them either.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby and Wally just LOVE those chicken strips! Wally is really good about them, but Toby acts like a mad dog when he sees me take them out. He never growls at me, but if Wally gets too close to him, he snaps at him. I put a stop to that by making Toby "work" for each piece of chicken he gets. For example, he must sit, lay down and roll over before he gets a piece. I give the sit command only once and if he doesn't do it, I move on to Wally. It has really helped calm him down when it comes to the treats. Maybe you could try something like that with Tyler.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loves the chicken jerky treats too but he never growls or tries to bite if we take anything away, he is really good that way, so placid and easy going about everything, but he does the little growls when playing with toys with us. He also growls at other people if they try to pick him up, we are the only ones who are permitted to pick him up. Even though he loves other people and is happy to see them they are not able to do that and he lets them know with a growl.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 22 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Brink LOVES the chicken jerky treats!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
where do u get them online?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer loves the chicken better than any other treat, she's not big on greenies, so I try to give her the freezed dried ones at least 1 a day if she's a good girl :lol:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ohmygosh! Sassy will dance like a ballerina for one of those things. I call them her "chicken wings"









Just a little FYI = the small packages are 100% dried chicken breast; while the larger packages contain rawhide. Interesting huh? Also, if you read the package eventhough they are the same name brand they are distributed from different states.







I almost messed up and bought the rawhide ones recently.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou loves the dried chicken strips also. I purchase mine at Wal-Mart. Do the larger bags which contain rawhide at Sam's or are they 100% chicken?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 3 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Bijou loves the dried chicken strips also.  I purchase mine at Wal-Mart.  Do the larger bags which contain rawhide at Sam's or are they 100% chicken?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96689*


[/QUOTE]


They are 100% chicken...in fact, the time I bought them, they were the same brand they carry at Walmart, just in a bigger bag. I did notice when I went to Sam's this last time, they had gone up a dollar or so...but still a great deal! They last a long time for us.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 3 2005, 12:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are 100% chicken...in fact, the time I bought them, they were the same brand they carry at Walmart, just in a bigger bag. I did notice when I went to Sam's this last time, they had gone up a dollar or so...but still a great deal! They last a long time for us.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96694
[/B][/QUOTE]

We will finally have a Sam's Club here in Cookeville, Tennessee opening soon. Guess what I will be looking for first and second will be pads for paper training. I ordered the Litter Box Training course on line and she said that Sam's has pads for people Comfort Shape Underpads 120 or 168 for approximately $20.00. On line description says 168 pads, but the package has 120 printed on the package.







These pads are 23"X36" so when he misses on the Wizdog, no problem.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom+Sep 3 2005, 02:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

We will finally have a Sam's Club here in Cookeville, Tennessee opening soon. Guess what I will be looking for first and second will be pads for paper training. I ordered the Litter Box Training course on line and she said that Sam's has pads for people Comfort Shape Underpads 120 or 168 for approximately $20.00. On line description says 168 pads, but the package has 120 printed on the package.







These pads are 23"X36" so when he misses on the Wizdog, no problem.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96721
[/B][/QUOTE]


I get some pretty decent wee pads on ebay that fit perfectly in the dog litter pan. I pay 12.99 for 200 and 13.56 for shipping. These last me several months. A great bargain.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you I think I'll try ebay.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 5 2005, 08:29 PM
> *Thank you I think I'll try ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

These are the ones I purchase from. Ebay wee-wee padsShe is nice to do business with....and decent shipping charges. I just bought a case for $26.55 with shipping. 200 will last us several months. I think it is a great deal.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 6 2005, 12:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones I purchase from. Ebay wee-wee padsShe is nice to do business with....and decent shipping charges. I just bought a case for $26.55 with shipping. 200 will last us several months. I think it is a great deal.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97236
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just went to that site and purchased them but had to sign up at ebay first. When I went to buy them, it said it didn't recognize my user ID or password, so I sent an e-mail to them, still no word. Is $10.97 for S&H that good?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge+Sep 6 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I just went to that site and purchased them but had to sign up at ebay first. When I went to buy them, it said it didn't recognize my user ID or password, so I sent an e-mail to them, still no word. Is $10.97 for S&H that good?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97266
[/B][/QUOTE]

I pm'd u back.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Molly loves the chicken strips from Sam's. I cut them into small training bits and when she knows they are in my hand and I haven't given her one, she will go through the following: sit, high five, and twirl on her hind legs. She goes through them all before I even ask her to do anything. She is desperate for them.

Do you guys give a whole strip or do you also cut them up? I gave her 1/2 a strip once and it was gone in less than 5 minutes. I don't think she even chews, she just swallows away.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Sep 14 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Molly loves the chicken strips from Sam's.  I cut them into small training bits and when she knows they are in my hand and I haven't given her one, she will go through the following: sit, high five, and twirl on her hind legs.  She goes through them all before I even ask her to do anything.  She is desperate for them.
> 
> Do you guys give a whole strip or do you also cut them up?  I gave her 1/2 a strip once and it was gone in less than 5 minutes.  I don't think she even chews, she just swallows away.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99671*


[/QUOTE]
Mine eat them faster than anything else also. Which ever one finishes first just stares at the other while she finishes. Sometimes I cut them up and other times I give them the whole strip. Just depends on the mood I guess.


----------

